# Can anyone ID this???



## CowBoYReX (Jan 27, 2014)

I found a lot of them on my plant roots during pruning/replanting.

"If you're not making mistakes, you're not trying anything new."-- Albert Einstein.


----------



## CowBoYReX (Jan 27, 2014)

Nm

"If you're not making mistakes, you're not trying anything new."-- Albert Einstein.


----------



## AEWHistory (Jul 6, 2008)

That's a thumb and some fingers.... Seems like someone had an awful accident aquascaping if you found a lot of those among your plants. 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Bugaboo7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hopefully the mods will stop deleting legitimate posts, but could what you have be snail leeches (Glossiphonia complanata)? Try Googling an image to see if it is identical to what you have.


----------



## CowBoYReX (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll check but I think it's just worm eggs, I'll get back to you


----------



## CowBoYReX (Jan 27, 2014)

AEWHistory said:


> That's a thumb and some fingers.... Seems like someone had an awful accident aquascaping if you found a lot of those among your plants.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


Lol


----------



## CowBoYReX (Jan 27, 2014)

Bugaboo7 said:


> Hopefully the mods will stop deleting legitimate posts, but could what you have be snail leeches (Glossiphonia complanata)? Try Googling an image to see if it is identical to what you have.


What happened with posts? I looked and I see where you get that, but as I said I think they are just worm eggs. That is the cocoon and sometime there are up to four eggs in them.


----------



## strawberrybob (Apr 16, 2015)

That seems like crab! May be you are right. It's just worm egg. Not sure what that is really. May be you can "image search" on Google.


----------



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would say eggs or a molt


----------

